# New Zealand blonde



## squeezy (Apr 19, 2007)

A blonde living in New Zealand got tired of all the jokes and insults, so she dyed her hair brown. Life got so good that soon she was showing off how smart she really was. 

One day, while driving in the country, she got the urge to show off, so she stopped by a herd of sheep and said to the shepherd, "If I can guess how many sheep there are, can I have one?" 

The shepherd said "Go ahead." 

She studied the herd for a few minutes and said, "431." 

The amazed shepherd told her she was right and told her to take one. 

After a few moments, the shepherd looked at her and said, "Gimme a chance to win it back." 

She agreed. 

The shepherd said "You're not really a brunette, you're a blonde!" 

The blonde said, "That's right, how did you know?" 

The shepherd said, "Oh never mind, just give me back my dog so I can go."


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for that one, Paul! It is already on the way to a friend in New Zealand! Her hair is jet black but sometimes we both wonder.....

Cheers!


----------



## mrgrumpy (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 20, 2007)

Good One!


----------

